

ZStack: Heroku for mobile - zurla
http://www.zstack.com

======
amirhhz
Interesting, but pretty sparse on information ... what exactly does zStack
offer that's unique and helpful for mobile apps?

~~~
alttab
I found myself asking the same question. Not sure how heroku's system is much
different. Running a web application is running a web application, right?
Saying you need "push" is a lousy excuse IMO. Its a "the backend is the
backend, right?" question?

Unless I'm missing something, offering sinatra or something lighter would make
sense... but it still seems like PaaS to me.

------
drewda
See also <http://www.stackmob.com>

~~~
dominostars
Funny enough, TechCrunch already ran an article claiming it to be 'Heroku of
mobile': <http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/27/stackmob/>

------
stevejohnson
At first I thought they were in deep trouble with this hitting the front page
mere hours after the iCloud announcement. Then I looked at what the actually
offer, and it looks like they will be able to compete. They have social,
notifications, cross-platform-ness, and analytics in addition to just storage
sync. Good luck, I may become a user!

~~~
rst
And multiple platforms. I expect we'll be waiting a good long time for the
Android integration with iCloud...

------
sjtgraham
Looks really good in principle, although I think they're offering too much for
a first version. The app backend alone is compelling enough for v1.0 IMO.

